# So many problems



## GreyCruzer28 (2 mo ago)

Accidentally posted in Gen 1's forum first...

I have a 2018 Cruze Premier RS, the problems started two days ago with the park assist saying it was off and the car not wanting to go into gear. The next day, I took it to go to work and see what was going on since my wife was the one that was in it when it started. It continued to refuse to go into gear for a good five minutes, then as I was driving it started having issues of unlocking and locking the doors and breaking randomly. It was also having issues getting up to speed and would not go about 50mph. Once I got to work it wouldn't recognize that I put it in park and shut off, I had to unplug the battery and it has been sitting since. I'm going to attempt to plug the battery back in this weekend so I can get the codes read. But I was hoping someone might have some insight without them.


----------

